# [OT] How do I shrink a .jpg?



## mooby (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd like to shrink this to 64x64, so that I could use it as my avatar.

How do I do that?


----------



## hong (Jan 6, 2003)

Your image isn't exactly square, so this is 64x59.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 6, 2003)

or you could try to get Horacio to make a morphing avatar of the Cow breaking through the white background.  :: hides from Horacio ::


----------



## Horacio (Jan 6, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *or you could try to get Horacio to make a mophing avatar of the Cow breaking through the white background.  :: hides from Horacio :: *




Oh, I guess that if DG suggests it, I can try to do something about it...

_Horacio blushes_


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 6, 2003)

I use a image veiwer/editor that allows resizing, you can find them free on the net.  

http://download.com.com/3000-2192-10132330.html?tag=lst-0-1


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 6, 2003)

Or I can make this poor attempt.


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 6, 2003)

Second try


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 6, 2003)

Third try is the charm?


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 6, 2003)

Here is another one still under 5KB


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 6, 2003)

or with a faster transition


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice Dragongirl...


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 6, 2003)

Awww Mooby hates my attempts and is too afraid to say so.  It is ok if you don't like it and/or don't want to use it.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 6, 2003)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *Awww Mooby hates my attempts and is too afraid to say so.  It is ok if you don't like it and/or don't want to use it.   *




Maybe he simply wanted a standard static avatar... 

Or maybe it's just that he hasn't seen your wonderful work yet.
_Horacio blushes_


----------



## Wee Jas (Jan 6, 2003)

I make web banners here at work for a living.  (/hides)

I try not to have them animate unless they REALLY need too and they rarely ever do.  Can you imagine what this board is going to look like if everyone had an animated banner/avatar?!  

CHOAS I tell you CHAOS!!!!

Maybe I should start a section of  S.H.I.N.Y. called S.I.I.N.Y  (Static Images in the New Year)


----------



## Horacio (Jan 6, 2003)

Wee Jas said:
			
		

> *I make web banners here at work for a living.  (/hides)
> 
> I try not to have them animate unless they REALLY need too and they rarely ever do.  Can you imagine what this board is going to look like if everyone had an animated banner/avatar?!
> 
> ...




Chaos can be beautiful...


----------



## mooby (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks, DragonGirl, but I just want a static image.

Really appreciate it, Hong.  You rock!


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 7, 2003)

mooby said:
			
		

> *Thanks, DragonGirl, but I just want a static image. *



Hehe no problem.   That pic just screamed break-through to me..  Was fun trying to make it.


----------

